# Standard Old Photo Print Sizes?



## trusol

From 1936-1965, how big were typical amateur photo prints? I know the Kodachrome came out in '36, but I can't find any info as to the typical print size. Were the corners rounded?

I need this for theater prop design; the Stoneleaf Festival thanks you in advance.


----------



## mysteryscribe

Take a look here ,it has all the old negative sizes.   I think most prints would be about the same size since there were mostly contact prints in the early days.. Later on 3.5 or 4 x5 mostly.  35mm were 3.5 x 5 for years.


http://www.brownie-camera.com/film.shtml


----------



## benhasajeep

From what I can tell, normal printing was done 1:1.  So it really depended on the camera used.


----------

